# †† صلاة للتوبة للقديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين ††



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2009)

††† صلاة للتوبة للقديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين †††


اللهم اغفر لى انا الخاطى لأنى لا استطيع ان ارفع عينى اليك لأنى أخزى من أجل كثرة أثامى..اللهم لا تحسب على أثامى بل اصنع معى رحمة فى ملكوتك.اللهم انى اتضرع اليك و أسألك من أجل نفسى و جسدى البائسين. 

اعطنى ان اصنع ارادتك , و لترشدنى رحمتك. أيها الرب الأله اغفر لى خطاياى و استرعلى اثامى , نجنى من غضبك و رجزك. ماذا أقول حين مثولى بين يديك , و بما أتزكى حين تحاكمنى ؟ يا يسوع المسيح دبرنى و استرنى من أهوال لجة الشيطان.
 ضع سلامك و اسمك القدوس على ايها الرب الساكن فى السموات , لتدركنى رحمتك و تسترنى. 
لا تسلمنى بيد العدو3 انى القيت كل اهتمامى عليك ايها المسيح ابن الله فلا تتركنى عنك. اذا ملت الى الشر لا تتركنى ولا تدعنى اسير حسب شهواتى الرديئة. لا تدع تبكيتى ليوم دينونتك العظيم. 
لا تقض على كاستحقاق خطاياى. استر فضيحة عريى امام منبرك المرهوب.
 طهرنى كى لا يوجد دنس فى نفسى بين يديك.
 ايها الآله محب البشر , حصن نفسى بدمك الكريم. 
اللهم أضبط أهواء الخطية التى فى بخوفك , و ايقظنى من سنة الغفلة التى تنتج من نبع الخطية الردىء , و احفظنى من الضلالة و الزلق بشفتى.
 اجعل ملاكك الطاهر طاردا عنى كل تجديفات الخطية. أهلنى لأن يجد روحك هيكلا في .
 هب لى ان تسبحك نفسى و روحى كل ايام حياتى. 
اللهم استجب لى ككثرة رحمتك , و اقبل منى صلاتى و ابتهالى بين يديك. 
نجنى لكى لا اخطىء اليك , و اعطنى سبيلا ان اصنع مشيئتك.
 لا تنزع نعمتك منى و تبعدنى من معونتك.
 احفظنى لك هيكلا مقدسا. طهر قلبى و لسانى و جميع حواسى. 
انتزع منى القلب الحجرى و انعم على بقلب منسحق لأتضرع أمامك.
 لا ترفضنى بما انك دعوتنى لانى عاجز جدا لأجل خطاياى.
 ارحمنى يا من له سلطان الرحمة .
 اجعلنى مستحقا ان اباركك كل الأوقات الى النفس الأخير. ثبت كلماتك المقدسة فى قلبى و نفسى .
 نجنى من جميع فخاخ الشرير. دبر سيرتى كما يرضيك.
 تراءف على و اسمع صراخى. استجب لتضرعى و اقبل صلاتى. 
لا تبعد صلاتى منك ولا رحمتك عنى فلتدخل صلاتى امامك.
 انصت لصوتى و ليدخل اليك صراخى.
 لتستقم صلاتى امامك كرائحة بخور طيبة بين يديك. 
لا تحاكم عبدك فانه لا يتزكى امامك احد.

 فان لك الملك و القوة و المجد الى الأبد 

اميـــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2009)

اميــن


شكراااااااااا على الصلاة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة روعة يا كوكو ، وربنا يباركك يابطل


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جورجينا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2009)

_ الرب يبارككم شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا_


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير كوكو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _ الرب يبارككم شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا_



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## lovely dove (19 أبريل 2009)

اميييييييييييييين 
مرسي ياكوكو علي الصلاة الجميلة دي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بيبو

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

